
Teamsters convince Congress to block driverless trucks - xbmcuser
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2017/07/31/teamsters-convince-congress-to-block-driverless-trucks/?amp=1
======
kayman
Block driverless trucks? I can see this only working short term. Long term,
the benefits of driverless trucks are too great to ignore.

I'm curious to see how long and what tactics are used to delay this inevitable
technology.

Similar to how Tesla faces all sorts of issues from the traditional car
dealerships.

I'm also interested to see the politicians jumping on the bandwagon talking
about saving jobs as an excuse to promote this agenda.

------
xbmcuser
With all the talk about India banning AI cars to protect jobs I believe US
just banned trucks to protect Anerican jobs

------
yc-kraln
* over 10,000 pounds.

Well, they also explicitly made it legal for trucks under 10,000 pounds ;)

~~~
thunderrabbit
Hmm.. because the cost of the driver goes to zero, self driving smaller trucks
might take over the entire market of trucking.

